# Top Site - military women



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Be sexist and scared at the same time:
http://www.miliwoman.com/

Which army would YOU join?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Romanian actually....or maybe USA...no hold on...Spain :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

BRAZIIIILL!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

um... is it safe to open at work?

.. I think I'll wait until I get home :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

SaintScoTT said:


> um... is it safe to open at work?
> 
> .. I think I'll wait until I get home :roll:


it's safe.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Looks like should be one of his characters:


----------

